
Converting Legacy MySQL/Postgres/Mongo DBs to GraphQL in Minutes - filmboy3
Hello, HNers! My name is Jonathan Schwartz. I&#x27;m one of the co-founders on the team behind <i>TentaQL</i>, a new open-source tool for rapidly prototyping a GraphQL sandbox environment with legacy SQL and NoSQL databases.<p><i>TentaQL</i> is an automated tool for GraphQL data-abstraction-layer creation, with built-in support for PostgreSQL, Mongo, and MySQL.  By visiting our easy-to-use browser app (currently Chrome-Desktop compatible) at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tentaql.com&#x2F; -- no complicated logins required, just a simple database URI -- <i>TentaQL</i> introspects schematic data and assembles a lightweight zip package for running a tailor-made GraphQL sandbox environment for the user&#x27;s database. The zip comes complete with core CRUD query&#x2F;mutation functionality and support for complex relationships, all while leveraging <i>GraphiQL</i>, an industry-leading visualization tool. For more experienced users, <i>TentaQL</i> also offers in-browser editing to further customize queries&#x2F;mutations&#x2F;subscriptions prior to download.<p>While there are currently several fantastic providers offering similar schema-introspection for legacy databases -- notably, Prisma and Postgraphile -- the initial setup for these services can be prohibitively time-consuming, involving heavy downloads, and a steep learning curve for teams new to the GraphQL environment looking for a simple, speedy experimentation tool for potential migration to GraphQL.<p>Thank you so much for your time and consideration -- we&#x27;re currently in Beta, and welcome any feedback &#x2F; suggestions. Check out product demos and more on our Github repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;TentaQL&#x2F;tentaQL. Have a great day, and we hope you enjoy wrapping up your databases in <i>TentaQL</i>!<p>--The <i>TentaQL</i> team,
Jonathan, Anna, Jonah, and Alan
======
filmboy3
Links to Github:
[https://github.com/TentaQL/tentaQL](https://github.com/TentaQL/tentaQL) Links
to TentaQL (Beta): [http://www.tentaql.com/](http://www.tentaql.com/)

